
My Inbox Is Not A TV - twampss
http://myinboxisnota.tv/
======
snprbob86
I'm really interested in Lamson and Zed Shaw continues his impressive output,
but this service seems fruitless. I can unsubscribe from any reputable
company's mailing list. Most useful alerts already come in both HTML and text
variants. If I really don't want the mail, I click "report spam". Gmail has
already "solved" the spam problem for me anyway.

Why would I use this really?

~~~
woodsier
It's also solved the images thing too, letting us choose what we see outside
of simple text.

These people think subscribing to a service makes things easier on us, when in
the end it's just making things more complicated, and honestly it's likely
wasting more time too. And that's assuming middle-man service doesn't go belly
up sometime in the future and force us to manually resubscribe to everything
all over again.

------
mahmud
Does this guy ever sleep?

~~~
gooddelta
I feel like I have a good sense of who Zed is and what he does; from that
information, I would come to the conclusion: no.

------
dpcan
Is this really a "problem"?

I get several HTML emails every week from companies that I've subscribed to
and I really like the way they display the information.

This seems to cater to people who install ad blockers and flash blockers, but
do those people pay for anything? Ever? How is this service going to make
money?

~~~
snprbob86
"It is another demonstration of the Lamson Project and is free for now."

I don't think it is about making money. I think it is about fame:
<http://www.zedshaw.com/blog/2009-07-13.html>

------
Huppie
Wow, this does sound like a good idea for all those marketing people omitting
the plain-text variant for their HTML mail.

It usually goes accompanied by text saying 'It seems you are not using a
modern e-mail client to view this message, you can view it here --> link to
marketing agency.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
One of my bugbears is agency created emails that are sent direct from the
agency servers or include agency links for tracking. My relationship is with
your business, keep them out of it (or at least out back where I can't see
them).

------
ponnap
Mailinator.com already does something similar. It creates a random email ID on
the fly and lets one use it too - to verify email IDs.

------
wyclif
"Lets" not "let's."

------
ianbishop
Wait, what?

After reading the article yesterday, I was convinced that it was just a joke.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
The article was a joke promoting inbox-as-TV. That was a teaser parody for
this project, which is inbox-as-not-TV.

------
jrockway
Uh, my email client already does this? (Gnus + w3m)

